# Need specs for PSE Nova



## Northernbuddy (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a PSE Nova to tune, I have checked the web and found that there were 38 different versions for the Nova. Can anyone tell me which version this bow may be. If found this chart http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/pse/nova/specs/ anyone have an idea which one it is.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Northernbuddy said:


> I have a PSE Nova to tune, I have checked the web and found that there were 38 different versions for the Nova. Can anyone tell me which version this bow may be. If found this chart http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/pse/nova/specs/ anyone have an idea which one it is.
> 
> View attachment 1115594
> View attachment 1115595
> ...


One way to identify the bow is to look here starting from 1997: http://tune.pse-archery.com/Default.aspx 
Just go year by year, modification by modification and compare pics from tune charts. Hopefully you will find the one that matches your rig. Good luck.

Dave


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a 2005 or 2006 RF, but not sure. They look like rim fire cams. Good luck, Do like Bow Explores said, here is the link, if it works.

http://tune.pse-archery.com/Default.aspx

Ches.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I tried to get the link so it sorted only the NOVA's, but it didn't work. You do the sort by bow model. Sorry.

Ches.


----------



## Northernbuddy (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Ches, I checked out the 2005 and 2006, the bow looks to be the 2006 RF. Thanks for your help


----------

